
China’s most advanced Big Brother experiment is a bureaucratic mess - Ultramanoid
http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/editorials/archives/2019/06/24/2003717472/1
======
Fjolsvith
"Lu Wenting, a Suzhou resident who says she does about 24 hours of volunteer
work each week, said that she had never heard of Osmanthus, even though it is
supposed to grant public transport benefits to those with high scores.

She found out her own score was a healthy “123” after Bloomberg reporters
helped her look it up on the WeChat app run by Tencent Holdings."

Nice. I can pull up my social credit score on an app. I am wondering, though,
that if I were to challenge an incorrect portion of the score, will I get
another "black mark" on the score? Because I didn't trust the system?

